# .338 Edge Build



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

Here is a pic of my new build in a temporary Stockade Woodchuck stock. This will be replaced by an XLR Industries stock in a couple weeks. Savage 110 accutrigger action, SSS recoil lug, Boots McGuire bolt handle, 30"Brux .338 Edge threaded and chambered by Devin Sinner of Sin-Arms, Sin-Arms muzzle brake, EGW 20 moa base, and I have mounted my NXS 5.5-22x50 NP-2DD.









I am shooting 300gr SMKs in necked up Rem 300 RUM brass. 30'06 and 7mmRM added for size contrast.









This is my first target. I shot 5 rds at 85gr to get on paper then fired the middle 85.5gr, lower left 86gr, upper left 86.5gr, upper right 87gr, and lower right 87.5gr all Retumbo. Am I wasting my time fire forming the brass at these lower powder charges(all data seems to point to 90gr-94gr as being what "every one" is using) Also, am I correct in thinking that since a couple of these (upper right with 3 in lower and 2 in upper, and lower right with the first three in the lower) were pretty good that I need to get more practice, and the rifle will put em all in there if I do my part, or are there other things happening? I am hoping that if the rifle can get 3 into basically one hole, it is all my fault on the other two shots!!! I will say 30rds in about 2 hours is probably a little too much for the shoulder!


----------

